# My Dream -- Velvet Walls



## F4Phantom

I just bought my first house in July, and I am full of ideas for making it into something truly awesome.

The next big project I want to tackle is the bedroom, I once went to a party at a fancy house from the 50's, and they had a room where the walls were upholstered in velvet. It was really soft and looked great.

Looking around on the internet, I found a technique to upholster walls that involved creating a wooden frame, attaching the bunting and fabric to the frame, and attaching the whole thing to the wall using Velcro.

The other thing is, I can no longer find the article, so I am forced to make it up for myself.

I like this plan better than stapling or gluing the fabric to the wall. Does anyone have any thoughts or advice on this?


----------



## MinConst

You can also upholster 1/4" sheet goods instead of building frames. If your using real velvet than attach these panels with Velcro. If your using a different fabric then you can attach the panels with brads and just pop the heads through the fabric after driving them in.
Do one panel first to see how well you do. This isn't as easy as it sounds. 
Us a thin layer of padding something like a 1/8" - 1/4" and smooth out the wrinkles carefully. Work from center top bottom side side then the corners stretching the fabric to the corners. Then work from center with the palm of your hand to lay the fabric in place.
Have fun.


----------



## KlintP

Are you planning to do all 4 walls or maybe just one accent wall that doesn't have any windows or doors?

Either way, consider a velvet flocked wallpaper. Sounds easier than what you're describing unless the wall doesn't have walls/doors.


----------



## F4Phantom

My objective is to cover all the walls floor to ceiling to create a womb of velvet (or some similar fabric, true velvet might cost prohibitive). 

The room has no windows, and only one door. The challenges are the outlets, which I am planning to handle by plugging a power strip into before I put the panel in place. 

I don't want wallpaper for two reasons. One, the underlying wall is heavily textured with a swirl pattern, making wallpapering difficult. Two, I want the walls to be cushioned, making them a pleasurable, tactile experience.

Thanks for the advice. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ColorMyWorld

I'd love to see pictures when you are done!


----------



## yummy mummy

Me too, I would love to see the pics.....


----------



## erinuncool

Get some sheets of 4x8, thin plywood or even paneling (sometimes you can come across this stuff for free on craigslist).

Lay the wood on the floor. Spray half with spray adhesive. Lay velvet on top, being careful to make it smooth and also leave 1" of overhang around the edges. Spray the other half and do the same. Turn upside down and spray adhesive around the edge, folding over the velvet onto it. Put weight or clamps around the edges to ensure a firm bond after it dries.

As far as hanging it on the walls, you have a few options. One would be to use sawtooth hangers and hang that way. Another is strong velcro, etc.

And for the outlets, you can go your powerstrip route or you could use a jigsaw to cut a rectangle out of the wood where it lines up. After your spray adhesive is dry (just put the velvet right over the hole) cut an X shape with an xacto knife or scissors across the rectangle. Then you can fold the fabric around the rectangle and have a perfect little cutout for the outlet.

Good luck! It sounds like it will turn out great (with a little time, measuring and patience of course!)


----------



## Blondesense

I think I would do it the way erinuncool suggested, especially precutting the outlet holes. But I'm not crazy about the "flipping" part. 
You could do it face up on a table if you have one large enough. It would give you access to secure the back edges without having to flip it.

Or possibly face down on the floor. Just smooth the fabric carefully(face down) and secure it to the floor with tape (or pins if you have carpeting). Then layer as suggested. Putting the paneling in place would probably be much easier as a two person job. For securing the excess to the back I'd normally I'd say use a staple gun, but you would want to make sure it wouldn't go all the way through your paneling. 

You might also try googling instructions for making a padded headboard. It is much the same. 



One last suggestion is something like this: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20079342

You could hang fabric directly on it (without the clips) from the ceiling for a solid look. Much easier to install etc.

Disclaimer: I am in no way affiliated with, or trying to promote ikea, I just used that as an example. There are others out there.

.


----------



## ColorMyWorld

If you simply wanted to cover the walls with fabric, you could use a staple gun to stable the fabric to the wall. Then hot glue ribbon or cording as "molding" to cover the stables and polish the look.

Or, put trim pieces along the ceiling and baseboards then stable the fabric to it so it's not flush against the wall.

However, the OP wants to have a "plush" factor to it and wants to use a batting or something similar to pad it. To me, that's the hard part. Especially if you want to accommodate the door and electrical plugs (which I would do - I'm not comfortable with the extention cord idea personally)


----------



## roxksears

Upholstering walls is not an easy thing to do, however they are truly beautiful when done properly.

Velcro'ing to the wall? I'd be concerned about them holding - that's a lot of vertical weight. You may consider installing a molding at the ceiling after installation as an aide to hold in place... maybe at base too.

Another idea would be to sew a rod pocket - top and bottom - into your fabric and slip onto conduit rods. I did this and mounted them using brackets found in the plumbing department.


----------



## F4Phantom

Thank you for the great suggestions. This thread has given me a lot of ideas I had not considered before.

I am currently envisioning using 4x8 panels, but I agree ROXKSEARS that velcro might not cut it anymore as a hanging solution. My plan is to make one panel first and hang it for a couple of weeks to see if it falls down. 

The biggest barrier to this so far is finding enough fabric from the same lot at a price that is not prohibitive. 

Awesome suggestion, ERINUNCOOL. I'll try that.


----------



## roxksears

erinuncool "Lay the wood on the floor. Spray half with spray adhesive. Lay velvet on top, being careful to make it smooth..."

Caution... adhesives applied to fabrics can often affect the fabric. Be sure to test on scrap fabric first!

Typically, upholstered walls have a layer of Dacron/batting under the face fabric which makes the upholstered walls beautifully lush. just thought you might want to know.

Have you googled?? I just did and here's one that popped up:

http://www.bhg.com/crafts/sewing/projects/how-to-upholster-a-wall/

Good luck!


----------



## nap

I did not read all the posts so forgive me if this has been suggested but:

in old old days (like castle use time) the walls simply had curtains that hung in front of the walls.

This provided for an insulating value of the cloth as well as a dead air space behind the curtains. Personally, I like the look of a fully curtained room rather than a taught panel application.

it also gives your paramour a place to hide when the spouse shows up unexpectedly!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Sanford

This doesn't pertain specifically to velvet, but it might give you some ideas: http://www.bhg.com/crafts/sewing/projects/how-to-upholster-a-wall/


----------



## de_sjiem

F4Phantom said:


> The biggest barrier to this so far is finding enough fabric from the same lot at a price that is not prohibitive.
> 
> Awesome suggestion, ERINUNCOOL. I'll try that.


try www.syfabric.com They sell velvet at a reasonable price (6.99 a yard, or less depending on how much you buy) and give discounts if you buy a lot.

One issue I can see, is that velvet rarely comes any wider than 45 inches, so you would have to sew pieces together to make them wide enough for a 4 X 8 panel.

Also, be sure that the velvet is all "hanging" in the same direction, since you will notice if it is not (light hits it differently, called "nap")

Good luck though, i think it would be an amazing room to be in!


----------



## Plaster Ayn

Have you thought about troweling on a velvet like plaster? Totem Coatings makes a very lovely easy to use one.


----------



## bodner06

Me too! Do you have pictures?


----------



## Twiggy

Sounds very beautiful and luxurious, but practically speaking, that fabric will be a dust magnet. If nothing else, that could be an eyesore and maintenance nightmare with a dark, rich color. Would have to assume you don't have pets if you are considering this. You may also develop allergies to dust, sleeping in an environment with so much in the way of textiles. 

Be very careful with your outlets. You might want to check with the local fire code and inspector when planning this.


----------



## ankit7770

*Velvet on wall*

Hie, i read all your posts, and had an urge to ask u 1 question. Can i directly flock customised pattern on my walls? I have all the technique..just wanted to know whether it is feasible and long lasting to do so?


----------



## Two Knots

I agree with twiggy...get velvet drapes instead...
btw, my LR and DR are suede covered walls that we did back
in the seventies...you have to use wood firing strips on the top of the
ceiling, the bottom of the wall, and the side walls. the fabric widths
have to be sewn together and stretched tightly then tacked(stapled)
then the molding gets installed. About 15 years ago we painted over
the suede and have been painting it since. it still looks beautiful
cause it was stretched tight when we installed it. It has a very rich look
if installed properly.


----------



## Blondesense

This thread is three years old.


----------



## Two Knots

blondesense said:


> this thread is three years old.



lol...


----------



## timkitchen

Valvet creates stunning effects on the walls of your house. It is not only makes inspiring textures but also provides protection from severe weather changes, Alkali and ultra violet rays. It is good looking as well as stylish and a nice experience.


----------



## ddawg16

I guess people don't look at post dates....

But...staying on top....Velvet is hard to clean and holds odors....


----------



## DIY-Her

lol, I'm wondering if 3 years later, the original poster is regretting their decision on the velvet. A cleaning nightmare. I'm sure it will also pick up any scent in the house whether it be bad or good


----------



## ddawg16

DIY-Her said:


> lol, I'm wondering if 3 years later, the original poster is regretting their decision on the velvet. A cleaning nightmare. I'm sure it will also pick up any scent in the house whether it be bad or good


Like they are going to come back here and admit it?

Some of the home improvement shows crack me up...like "Design on a Dime"...

They show all these 'cheap' ways to re-decorate.....looks good on camera...but they don't show you what it looks like a year later...

I remember one example...they took a sheet of vinyl flooring....turned it upside down and painted it. Looked pretty good....but they didn't show anyone walking on it....or mention how long the corners and edges would stay down....


----------

